
Microsoft Teams passes 44M daily active users, thanks in part to Covid-19 - finphil
https://venturebeat.com/2020/03/19/microsoft-teams-passes-44-million-daily-active-users-thanks-in-part-to-coronavirus/
======
frosted-flakes
The real-time noise suppression seems like a really neat idea if it works
well. Opening a chip bag or typing on a loud keyboard is one thing, but I
wonder how it would handle intermittent or one-off noises like opening a pop
can?

